# Greeting house guests!



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

We have had some serious problems with calmly greeting guests... Our schnauzer mix Roxy really escalates Rem's behavior because she yells and cries and gets him going too...
So I began putting Rem on the back porch and doing this method with Roxy and once she's calm I take Rem inside on a leash and it's going amazing!! Take a look and tell me what you guys do for this behavior


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SrbA7cyp6K4&feature=youtube_gdata_player



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks! That was great! I have been dreading having people over. As it is , my chihuahua and yorkie bark a lot and Teddy will be getting bad training from them. I wonder if a see through crate will work, since Teddy will knock over a playpen near the door.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

I actually used a crate for Roxy... she's medium sized and I used Rem's large crate so she wasn't forced to lay down ya know... I tossed the treats and clicked when she did good... After an extended time of her calm I let them go walk to the crate, pet, and walk away... If she didn't cry or get too excited while they were there or after they walked away I put her on a leash and walked her to them (or back in the crate if she got too excited again) it worked really great

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

I will have to try that.
I noticed you are going to have your dog be a therapy dog in a another thread I was reading. I am hoping Teddy can be one. I am applying to grad school for my Masters in Psych and hope to include him in some counseling sessions.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I use frozen stuffed kongs. If I know someone is coming over, I make sure I have some kongs ready. When they ring the doorbell I call the dogs over to me. Get the kongs out of the freezer. Yell for the person to come in. Once the person comes in I have the dogs sit and give them the kongs. I feel like its sort of cheating or not really training them since if I didn't have the kongs Kenzie would be jumping all over them. It's a quick fix while I'm working on self control.
I have yet to meet a person that ranks higher than the kong!


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Jennifer1 said:


> I use frozen stuffed kongs. If I know someone is coming over, I make sure I have some kongs ready. When they ring the doorbell I call the dogs over to me. Get the kongs out of the freezer. Yell for the person to come in. Once the person comes in I have the dogs sit and give them the kongs. I feel like its sort of cheating or not really training them since if I didn't have the kongs Kenzie would be jumping all over them. It's a quick fix while I'm working on self control.
> I have yet to meet a person that ranks higher than the kong!


I do the same with a bully stick. By the time she starts chewing too hard and I have to take it away, the guests are in and they're not "new" anymore. Our girls sure are cut from the same mold


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

That's exactly it with Kenzie. Once she's done with the kong she's used to the visitor


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank you! This is really my only issue with Thor at this time. Company. I will be working on this starting tomorrow after the TWELVE Tweens who are at a slumber party in my home leave tomorrow. Ugh. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

See.... my girl Roxy, the schnauzer mix... NO FOOD is better than a guest. Her anxiety and excitement soars... no quick fixes there lol that's what made me look this up and find this video. Once she calms down food can be used as a reinforcer though as the video does

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

For Kenzie, treats and food don't work. Only the stuffed kong. It is stuffed with peanut butter and wet food-good wet food. The only time they get the kongs are for visitors.


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

http://www.trainingpositive.com/articles/
This is his website... I use his YouTube channel... I really love all of the training methods I have seen!!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Calm dog (Sep 11, 2013)

Well, I tried treats with Teddy at the door when my son came over. He was biting my fingers while I gave him the treats , and he lunged and tried to jump at my son. Son know better to not pet him when he's like that . I really need to work on this . Other than this he is a great pup!


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

In the video he uses a gate so the dog can't jump, I used a crate... I only gave treats when she was totally calm, and even then it was a click and toss the treat to her, no eye contact immediately and no approaching her. That only came once she was calm for a while....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tine434 (Nov 24, 2013)

We tried approaching and she got excited again so we walked away and started over.... she got the idea fairly quickly and was out of her crate within 10 minutes max and was quiet and calm. Keep trying 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

